# [Game] [Free] Skyline



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Everybody,

Just wanted you let you know about a game some friends and I just put out on the market. It's called skyline and it's a word/puzzle game with online multiplayer (cross platform too). The game is totally free (there's an ad-free Pro version if you feel like supporting, but it has the same levels etc. as the free one).










Check out the trailer here

Here's the market link: https://market.android.com/details?id=air.com.smugbee.skyline

Or if you'd rather just try it online first without installing it, you can play it here: http://www.mochigame...kyline_v183105/

We have a few updates planned in the near future with new levels and features, but i'd love to hear any feedback you guys/gals have.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you include the market link? Me loves word games


----------



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

Added it, sorry about that.


----------

